# October Hunt and Field Training



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Cannot believe it is October already. Seems just like yesterday that is as a cold February Valentine day when we went to pick up Belle. 
Yesterday we went to the club training. Have not been there since February; it was nice to see the nice guys and gals there. 
Rose is in heat, Darcy just finished, Belle is yet to come in heat. 
Rose did the first double, did a small blind (it would have helped if I knew where the blind actually was - someone put an orange ribbon at the blinds which was Gone with the Wind by the time I got there). Second double she messed up on her memory bird and we finished with another kiddie blind. 

Darcy was not in good form yesterday. She seemed overly sensitive. So I put her in a sit, went and took the duck to the blind and then circled back into a heel and sent her for it. 

Belle messed up the first two doubles. The memory bird on the first double fell right at the blind. The go to was a flier. At first I thought the group leader acting as a judge will call it a no bird. He did not. Told the worker in the station to have another bird ready in hand. Would have been nice if the second bird was thrown as the dog looked at the BB and not when the dog was hunting in the opposite direction. 

At the end there were couple birds left so Belle had two extra fliers and we did some longer marks with those birds. 

After a couple other gaffes, lesson of the day: we should have a Bird Boy seminar.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Time for us to get back to training. I hope to run Thor in Derby at some point so I am writing up a training plan for him. And I will also continue Buffy's training.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

At national we had a good time. I finished my JH judge apprenticeship and got to use Lucy as the pickup dog on water for that test. I was a gunner for the WC, we finished our WC. Ran Lucy as the test dog for the derby first series, then got to marshal the derby first series. Got another RA leg. Titled in Novice A and finished our CD. Ran Lucy around the ring for gundog sweeps, but didn't place like last year. Had a great time and look forward to doing it again.

Back to regular training with my friends. The tollers have been amazing. A woman with 3 of them is going Amish (no FF, no hold, no e-collar). One of her dog's did pile work just fine. She hasn't taught them to whistle sit yet, but I think they'll pick it up. But those tollers just don't have a golden sweetness personality. They are all work and no interest in other humans than their own. The show labs of course showed us they have plenty of drive and enthusiasm, you just want to shave all their fat off. The woman with 5 show labs is considering breeding her GCh to a field lab she really likes. Her show lab friends are all in a tizzy over her decision...

Miss Lucy is right on track. She was happy and bouncy and was great on her pile drills. I'm really looking forward to next spring when we can see what we have learned over the winter. Just need to keep up the enthusiasm. Will continue to work towards our CDX and SH.

I've been reading Mitch White's transitional manual. Thanks Anney for that suggestion. I highly suggest it for anyone interested in going from JH to SH. Lots of things to think about, much of it not necessary for field trials, but absolutely necessary for hunt tests. I'm thinking of forming a second training group of just people wanting to move from JH to SH.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Stacey,
I believe Swampdog Farm is once again having Mitch White Out for a seminiar in April 2016.
Vancouver Island is fairly close to you. Something to think about.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks! I will pass along to the other Alaskans looking to warm up in April and head south to get ready for June hunt tests!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Had a short training day today but it was a good one. Took Rose to do a double and a blind. She did nice on the double and then I hear my mentor behind screaming triple and the order. I turn around and say, is it OK if I do the blind first? Then notice he has no dog at the line. He said sure, but do the triple first. So we added a third mark across a swampy area as the go to bird with the double memory bird as second and the double go to bird as third. Nicely done! Since I got there late I decided to run the other girls on the marks and then do the blinds alone. Darcy had a bit of a trouble on the double so did not proceed with the triple. Belle did the double nicely and then the swampy mark as a single. 
Then I took the mule and set up three blinds with birds. I got lazy and did not take the stakes along. Two past the AOF of the marks and one in between. The first blind was too long for Rose. Had to shorten and re-do. The second was across the swamp. She almost wanted to hunt the AOF but she listen to the sit whistle and took a nice angle right back to the bird. The third in the middle was nice and clean. 
Rose helped me take the bird back to the blind in the middle and ran Darcy on it. Darcy decided that she was in a flushing test and started quartering. So we shortened the distance and re-do. 
All in all it was a good day and we all came back home happy and confident for the next time.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm trying to use the information from Connie Cleveland about Lucy being a thoughtful dog. The idea is to not do repetitive drills. Break it up. Keep your dog from getting bored. Use high value treat rewards. So yesterday I did pile work 5 times, 5 walk out blinds, 5 retrieves, then back to the beginning. She seemed to be happier and absorb things better. I don't know maybe I'm imaging things.

Looking for a puppy now that Reilly is gone. 3 dogs in my house is the magic number. Any thoughts? Would like a dog for hunt tests, obedience, and maybe run around the show ring. Easy to train, gets along with other dogs, and doesn't mind going to work every day and hanging around the office. Need plenty of energy, not a couch potato. Let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Zaniri Goldens in BC


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jay x Tiki litter at Lakota Retrievers http://www.lakotaretrievers.com/


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I met him at the junior hunt test I was apprenticing. He's a really nice guy with a good attitude. He has pretty dogs and they looked like they were having fun!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly had a fun time doing upland work last week. We planted some pheasants and just let her have at them. I let her out of the car and she was just lazily sniffing around at the grass until I told her to "go find it". You can hear her nose turn on and she was going back and forth and it made me laugh because she had NO idea what she was supposed to be looking for but immediately went from "off" to "on" and was so focused. Silly. We never ended up shooting over her since she caught them all. My trainer promised me the pheasants would taste good so he took the breasts out and told me to take them home. Tastes like chicken except more mild and more dry but in general the thought of trying new meats makes me a little nauseous so my BF got to bring pheasant for lunch for a few days.

We went out yesterday and ran two marks in the water. One was really cheat-y with a long entry. She is usually not a cheater but she has her moments and even I was unsure about this one. But, she did great and entered exactly where she was supposed to. I did whisper "water" before I released her.. not sure if she would have cheated otherwise. We did a short lining drill afterwards and she got to swim laps and splash bubbles while I picked up. She was so happy.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Vivian,
You now have the upland bug! Sign her up for spaniel tests. She'll do great for you! I'd run her in senior. Plus it's just fun and a break from retriever stuff.

Last night Lucy and I did walk out blinds. Walked out with Lucy off leash, set an orange cone and pile of bumpers. Told her "dead bird". Walked away and sent her from various points around the park. It was pouring rain, but she didn't care. We had fun. I'd run her to the cone a few times, then did a couple of retrieves, then back to the blind. Towards the end I would throw a bumper to the side as she was returning as a distraction. Then I would send her to the distraction bumper. She was very happy and bouncy. Only had to handle a couple of times. The photo below is our litter neighborhood park. It has a nice high hill, brush and trees, and lots of mowed area. Nice variety of terrain. Distances are 50 to 75 yards, none very far.

Lucy got spayed this morning. No more heat cycles getting in the way of tests or trials.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> Vivian,
> You now have the upland bug! Sign her up for spaniel tests. She'll do great for you! I'd run her in senior. Plus it's just fun and a break from retriever stuff.
> 
> Last night Lucy and I did walk out blinds. Walked out with Lucy off leash, set an orange cone and pile of bumpers. Told her "dead bird". Walked away and sent her from various points around the park. It was pouring rain, but she didn't care. We had fun. I'd run her to the cone a few times, then did a couple of retrieves, then back to the blind. Towards the end I would throw a bumper to the side as she was returning as a distraction. Then I would send her to the distraction bumper. She was very happy and bouncy. Only had to handle a couple of times. The photo below is our litter neighborhood park. It has a nice high hill, brush and trees, and lots of mowed area. Nice variety of terrain. Distances are 50 to 75 yards, none very far.
> ...


Too funny because I would say be careful with too much upland ruining your retriever blinds. 
Hope Lucy recovers quickly.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

just working a ton with Proof. Its been getting harder and harder. I keep reminding myself he isn't even ten months yet. For awhile I kept trying to build proof's confidence to swim to the end of a pond when he couldn't see the gun. So he was running a 200 to 250 yard mark with maybe a 100 yard swim in that with the pond being a pit at the bottom of slopes. Proof would get down to the entry bank and when there was cover and he wouldn't look up or see the gun he would stop and not get in, unsure of where to swim. Otherwise he'd have no problem doing the mark if he could see the gun clearly. Second thing he did was let himself fall to the wind while swimming. So if the current was strong and pushing him away from the mark he didn't fight against it, getting out behind the gun. Now, I've got both of those fixed only to discover that once he gets across the pond he will get out at the perfect angle but square the hills and backside the gun or switch if he sees the short bird first. So now I have to work on him holding his angled lines once he hits land. 

This just started last week and I've been working hard on cheating singles and long angle entries and exits on hills slopes. Its been rough to train. 

I keep reminding myself that this too shall pass and that every obstacle that he's come across he has learned quickly, usually within in two to three weeks, sometimes in a matter of days, depends on the complexity but after disappointing training sessions its easy to forget that logic. 

Last night we worked on a 232 long mark and a 150 yard short mark with a couple entries and exits mixed in and starting on a mound at the top of a hill. Running down that hill, across a tech pond, over a dike, back in, swim a short channel and out angled up a steep hill. a mess once he hit land on the gun side. The long bird he took a great line until he got close to the last water exit then saw the short gun. Worked on that and got him to the long bird. Short gun was awful! He wanted to square everything! So shortened it down to baby steps and finally got him taking the right line. 

I guess, this winter will tell me what he's made of. We just might not be ready for derby before he is two. So many concepts to learn for both of us. If I knew what I was doing I know Proof would be moving faster...


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> just working a ton with Proof. Its been getting harder and harder. I keep reminding myself he isn't even ten months yet. For awhile I kept trying to build proof's confidence to swim to the end of a pond when he couldn't see the gun. So he was running a 200 to 250 yard mark with maybe a 100 yard swim in that with the pond being a pit at the bottom of slopes. Proof would get down to the entry bank and when there was cover and he wouldn't look up or see the gun he would stop and not get in, unsure of where to swim. Otherwise he'd have no problem doing the mark if he could see the gun clearly. Second thing he did was let himself fall to the wind while swimming. So if the current was strong and pushing him away from the mark he didn't fight against it, getting out behind the gun. Now, I've got both of those fixed only to discover that once he gets across the pond he will get out at the perfect angle but square the hills and backside the gun or switch if he sees the short bird first. So now I have to work on him holding his angled lines once he hits land.
> 
> This just started last week and I've been working hard on cheating singles and long angle entries and exits on hills slopes. Its been rough to train.
> 
> ...


If it was easy, anybody could do it with any dog. 
But it's not easy, not everybody can do it and not every dog can do it. 
Proof is now training to be a competitive field trial dog ... the complexities will mount ... yet, as you have done in the past, you will figure out how to teach Proof how to deal with those complexities ... and he will learn to do so.
Proof and you are a great team!
I am soooooo looking forward to seeing what the future holds for Proof.

FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

MoP

How are you training it?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Things go nice in the yard but break down in the field. Thor's delivery of the bumper is sloppy in the field. Why? Other dogs? Many people? Excitement of being in the field?

We got to the field earlier than the others. We worked on delivery, singles and doubles. His delivery is much improved. We then threw some singles into heavy cover. He is learning, he did well.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

gdgli said:


> MoP
> 
> How are you training it?


I'm pretty sure I'm training it effectively. I start out running the mark. I shorten the mark down to the point where Proof has issues. Then after showing him the line he needs to take I extend the distance and see if he understood. 

From what I've been told, this concept is a very difficult one and one that will be continually taught and reinforced throughout the dog's lifetime. 

I feel a lot better knowing this!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

MOP
I'm hoping to go to the 2018 GRCA National in St Louis. I can't wait to watch you and Proof run in the Field Trials. 
You are doing an amazing job with him!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Buffy and I have been working on blinds. Yesterday: Blind past an old mark, and a blind past an old blind. Many thanks to my mentor for his help.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Holly I look forward to meeting and watching you too!!!!


Katniss passed her first seasoned test today. It was more of a test for me as the gun is a whole new world. Decided to run proof in started at the last minute as he was giving me stink eye. Made him sit steady at the line which was great as I could give him verbal sits the whole test. Nice way to reinforce sit at a test environment and get in some cheating commands on the way back from water. Boy those short marks amp him up but he did great!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice job!! Congrats on the passes!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

So Kat rocked her two seasoned tests, she did even better today because I was much more confident with the gun. I'm proud of myself with that gun!

But the cool thing was Matt. I didn't care at all about the started tests, they are like puppy marks for proof. So I made sure that he was steady instead of being held and if he did anything wrong he got fully corrected. 

BUT since I could care less I told matt do you want to run him? Matt's been itching to run a dog, he even wants another Proof for himself now. So he said sure and he ran him in Matt's very first hunt test! He loved it!!! He said running Proof was like driving a Ferrari!!He said it was amazing to see him shaking and freaking out wanting to get to the line but the minute he sat down he just goes into serious mode and doesn't move an inch. He said it was so fun. I told him yes, why do you think I love it so much!!!
So happy for Matt!! And glad he understands the feeling I get now!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I love that. That's so awesome! Imagine how he'll feel when he's running a dog he'd trained all on his own!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> BUT since I could care less I told matt do you want to run him? Matt's been itching to run a dog, he even wants another Proof for himself now. So he said sure and he ran him in Matt's very first hunt test! He loved it!!! He said running Proof was like driving a Ferrari!!He said it was amazing to see him shaking and freaking out wanting to get to the line but the minute he sat down he just goes into serious mode and doesn't move an inch. He said it was so fun. I told him yes, why do you think I love it so much!!!
> So happy for Matt!! And glad he understands the feeling I get now!


BRILLIANT MOVE, SIMPLY BRILLIANT!!!

You will soon be buying training stuff "for Matt"! 
Again, brilliant!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

It was a good move! I'm supposed to be running Proof as test dog at a Junior test and marshall in a few weeks but I wanted to run katniss in a different test a couple hours away. Well.....Matt said he would do it. I know he doesn't want to marshall but I think the idea of running proof again is a good trade off! Lol!! So he'll run him both days and I told him this time there will be a live flyer so....be ready!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We should all get our spouses more involved!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Shorter days mean we will soon move our training to lunch time. Dark at 6:30 pm now. Soon it will be 3:30 in the afternoon and dark. Too soon. In the meantime lots of drills and keeping it fun. Lucy has really changed a lot recently. Almost like she has matured mentally. She's got a great attitude to get her bumpers and do drills. I've been waiting for this for so long. She has hated drills like nothing else in the world. Now she's happy and smiling and please let me get another bumper. Thursday evenings are training group nights. We'll be moving those to Saturday in a week. Lots of puppies in the group right now. So we've broken up into 2 groups, older dogs getting ready to run senior and younger dogs trying to figure out how to retrieve and bring the bumpers back correctly. My skeet league has been interesting. It's a lot like shooting pool, all about the angles. I much prefer the variety of shooting 5 stand. Skeet is a little boring in a way. More social though than 5 stand. I'm improving and really want to be a good shot every time. Now I'm planning on my next shotgun (just don't tell DH).


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> We should all get our spouses more involved!


Does that mean I have to get married AGAIN?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

One month ago, after watching Thor run, Guy, my mentor asked "Are you going to run this dog in Derby?". I said "What do you think about him?" and he replied that he likes the way he runs. So I said "OK, I would like to give it a shot".

Fast forward to today. We are training a little differently than we did for hunting/hunt tests. White jackets, stickmen, no duckcalls, pointing out the guns, cueing with "Mark", and 200+ yard retrieves. And the advice to not hunt him. This is the exact opposite of what we have been doing for hunt testers. Our goal is different. 

Today we did the 200+ yard singles. We then did some real doubles. And to my surprise, Thor is a gentleman off lead, heeling adequately and steady at the line. I'm happy.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

gdgli said:


> One month ago, after watching Thor run, Guy, my mentor asked "Are you going to run this dog in Derby?". I said "What do you think about him?" and he replied that he likes the way he runs. So I said "OK, I would like to give it a shot".
> 
> Fast forward to today. We are training a little differently than we did for hunting/hunt tests. White jackets, stickmen, no duckcalls, pointing out the guns, cueing with "Mark", and 200+ yard retrieves. And the advice to not hunt him. This is the exact opposite of what we have been doing for hunt testers. Our goal is different.
> 
> Today we did the 200+ yard singles. We then did some real doubles. And to my surprise, Thor is a gentleman off lead, heeling adequately and steady at the line. I'm happy.


any pics of these setups?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

krazybronco2 said:


> any pics of these setups?


I am terrible with pics. I will say my land is low grass, rolling hills, tree line windbreak, and a road. We have angled across the road and have done marks through the trees as well as marks across the field into heavy cover. 

I must make do with what I have and I will lose the state land in 2 weeks when the season opens.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

gdgli said:


> I am terrible with pics. I will say my land is low grass, rolling hills, tree line windbreak, and a road. We have angled across the road and have done marks through the trees as well as marks across the field into heavy cover.
> 
> I must make do with what I have and I will lose the state land in 2 weeks when the season opens.


have you looked for some industrial parks with fields most of the industrial parks i have found have some water and nice fields to train in. maybe a public fishing area to try and get access to. property around churches (i talk to the preacher of the church and most are fine with it as long as you pick up after your dog)

i have 3 industrial parks i train in 2 that have water and a local PFA that i can train in (talked to the game warden and as long as there is no one in the pond i can train).


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

krazybronco2 said:


> have you looked for some industrial parks with fields most of the industrial parks i have found have some water and nice fields to train in. maybe a public fishing area to try and get access to. property around churches (i talk to the preacher of the church and most are fine with it as long as you pick up after your dog)
> 
> i have 3 industrial parks i train in 2 that have water and a local PFA that i can train in (talked to the game warden and as long as there is no one in the pond i can train).


Thank you for the advice. I will add that to what I have.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've dedicated my neighborhood park to walk out blinds. Run 2 blinds, then a hand thrown retrieve. Run a blind, then a double retrieve. It's not the biggest park, but it's very quiet and has a variety of vegetation and a nice hill. Now with the days getting super short, we'll have to switch our training to lunchtime. 

My skeet shooting league is going ok. I'm pretty sure skeet was invented by someone who plays a lot of pool. It's all about the angles. I'm not so sure it will apply much to hunting. I much prefer 5 stand for really practicing hitting ducks in the air.

Anyone out there hunting this fall yet? I'm negligent in that area this year.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> I've dedicated my neighborhood park to walk out blinds. Run 2 blinds, then a hand thrown retrieve. Run a blind, then a double retrieve. It's not the biggest park, but it's very quiet and has a variety of vegetation and a nice hill. Now with the days getting super short, we'll have to switch our training to lunchtime.
> 
> My skeet shooting league is going ok. I'm pretty sure skeet was invented by someone who plays a lot of pool. It's all about the angles. I'm not so sure it will apply much to hunting. I much prefer 5 stand for really practicing hitting ducks in the air.
> 
> Anyone out there hunting this fall yet? I'm negligent in that area this year.


duck season is only about a month away here in GA but did see a pile of Coots on the way home from training this morning so that means after training i will be burning a lot of gas in the truck and boat scouting birds for the week of thanksgiving!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

We are on break mode. No real training, just fun straightforward stuff. Molly had a growth removed (biopsied and came back benign) so that put her out for a while and I was just too busy to go out at all after that. On Tuesday I took her out for a few marks and a long but easy blind. No more walking to the blind business. I hope to never see that again. 

We went to see our trainer today and ran a simple straight forward blind with pigeons. We ran it a second time from a different spot farther away and past a stake (not sure why) and she broke (I let her get away with it this time) and did not stop at the stake just continued taking the line. We ended the session by letting Molly flush a pigeon. That pheasant hunt three weeks ago must have really made a mark on her because she got *really* excited when she saw my trainer loading his shotgun. She knows the gun really well from HRC but she knew this was different.

I have started experimenting with a different way of casting. I was taught that before you cast, you put both hands up together with palms facing out towards the dog. I've started just putting one hand up, the one I'm going to use to make the cast. That obviously won't work for dogs who like to auto cast but so far Molly seems to be responding better to this way of casting. I think it sends a clearer message to her. And I'm so uncoordinated that the less hands I have to keep track of and their movements, the better.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

funny that is How I like to do it too Vivian but I had trained with Jim Dobbs a few weeks ago and he told me that was one thing I shouldn't do. He said it is a lot of movement when bringing up the hands to cast. He said it can be hard for a dog to focus on. 
BUT the odd thing is when I started to do that Katniss did better so who the heck knows??? I think it is a matter of what your dog gets used to, you know? I like it better that way for sure, I am also uncoordinated.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Vhuynh

Can't hurt to ask why run past the stake. I would guess the point is to run past a distraction, suction.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

MoP

Certain things become stylish and people do them because "I saw a pro do this". I can't tell you how many things were done differently in the past. And even in the past there were variations.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

gdgli said:


> Vhuynh
> 
> Can't hurt to ask why run past the stake. I would guess the point is to run past a distraction, suction.


That's what I thought too -- it was just odd that the stake was in line to the blind. We have done this in drills, but never on a real blind.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have a quick question. I've stretched Lucy out on walk out blinds. The piles are between 100 and 125 yards. As I move around the field with the pile stationary, after about 3 runs, Lucy will pop about 1/3 or 1/2 of the way to the pile. She'll slow down and turn to look at me. I'm not sure what to do. So I've been whistle sitting her, walking up a bit, and handling her to the pile. It works fine and she speeds up after I handle her. What's going on? Why the lack of confidence? I've moved my position about 50 yards to the right or left sideways of where the first run to the pile was. It almost seems like she forgot where the pile is. Or maybe it's lack of confidence? Not sure, any thoughts?

I did try the chairs out in the field yesterday. Wow that sure created suction. She ran towards the chairs, then when she got close to them, she would re-line herself up with the pile. I was surprised to see what a distraction the chairs would be.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Since your T work is not complete, Lucy does not have the skill set to handle a correction for this sort of behavior, so you really don't have a good way to correct her for it. Blowing a whistle when they start to pop is a handling sin. You are telling her she is right to pop. But a dog who has incomplete T training, it is unfair to force them out of a pop especially in a situation where they really aren't sure where the pile is.
This is one reason why I don't bother with band aid drills like walk out blinds, connect the dots, etc. If a dog has a really strong foundation, they don't need them. Doing it with a dog without a strong foundation eventually runs into trouble which makes it an exercise in frustration and ends up practicing bad habits. JMO


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Stacey at one point I was busted all the way back to FTP and rebuilt from there. Annie is right without the foundation work running blinds is a house of cards. 
Also you need to have a clear plan in your mind and be watching for no goes, pops, refuses casts. Missing the timing of those are missed opportunities to correct and clarify to the dog.
Remember to run marks to keep momentum and attitude up. We ran a ton of singles though this work.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska

Simplify. The dog must know she can win. Set it up for no fail. Popping means she got confused.

Also, try my yo-yo technique for teaching. I know, it does sound different but it is worth a try. Set up a pile at 30 yds. and send. Easy. Send from 30 yds. again. Next send to 35 yds. Should be no problem. Next send 30 yds. Next send 40 yds. Then back to 35 yds. Then call it a day.

Next day, do everything over again but send from 35, 35, 40, 35, then 45. This may take several days to work to the yardage that you want. Takes time but you limit confusion and frustration. Modify as necessary.

I did not make up the yo-yo technique. It is drawn from modern obedience training. For example you can find it in Morgan Spector's book CLICKER TRAINING FOR OBEDIENCE as well as other books. For the record I don't know of anybody who uses this in the field besides me. But it works.

The other thing I would like to point out. Lardy recommends against using markers. I don't think Graham uses them either. However almost everyone I have trained with uses white stakes or cones. It works. 

Advice: If one thing doesn't work after you have given a serious effort, try something else.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Buffy has kennel cough so she is resting.

Today I worked with Thor. I started with long singles but we failed on delivery. Why? Goose crap. He dropped the bumper to snack on it. My recall whistle couldn't compete with goose crap. And he ate so much of it that the inside of his mouth was green. OK, don't pass up this opportunity. I went out to get him and after putting him up for 20 minutes I repeated but at a shorter distance. After all distance erodes control. And we completed the drill successfully.

Now on to long singles into heavy cover. We used my remote winger to throw a pheasant into heavy cover. Thor had to run across a field and break into the cover. Success.

Thor is steady which is a surprise to me. He marks exceptionally well which I am thankful for. And I am amazed at his confidence on doing pattern blinds.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, this past weekend we gave a retrieving demo at the South Shore Waterfowlers Association Duckboat Show. I had Thor and my friend had his Lab Caleb. We put on a nice demo.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Alaska
> 
> Simplify. The dog must know she can win. Set it up for no fail. Popping means she got confused.
> 
> ...



This is basically pile work, I can appreciate the variance in sending distances but -- again -- this can become an effort in futility if the dog is improperly or incompletely through pile work because after a few sends they get bored and start inventing ways to avoid doing the task.

There's no substitution, on blind work, for following Lardy's flowchart progression.


----------

